# Question on my 7x12 metal lathe



## Flyboytj (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a 7x12 mini metal lathe that I want to adapt to turn pen blanks between centers. The spindel on my lathe is a #3 MT. I need suggestions on the best way to use a #1 or #2 MT drive center in my lathe.
Thanks for any suggestions...

Tom


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Tom:
The only way I know is to use a # 3 to #2 MT adapter. Little Machine Shop carried those at one point and PSI had them listed in a recent catalog.

I hope this helps!


----------



## gawdelpus (Nov 8, 2010)

Some also go to collet sets ,these may have more uses than just holding a mandrel in the future   cheers ~ John


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 11, 2010)

Flyboytj said:


> I have a 7x12 mini metal lathe that I want to adapt to turn pen blanks between centers. The spindel on my lathe is a #3 MT. I need suggestions on the best way to use a #1 or #2 MT drive center in my lathe.
> Thanks for any suggestions...
> 
> Tom


 
I turn all my stuff on a 7x12 mini metal lathe. I have 2 of them and love them. Get the MT3-Mt2 rudcer http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1195&category= then you can use any method that they do on a wood lathe. Also a wood rest here http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1685&category= and your set. 

Have fun.


----------



## gawdelpus (Nov 11, 2010)

Before I got interested in wood turning ,I made a camlock steady rest for my metal lathe to test it out for wood, the old lathe was miles too slow for practical purposes so my first lathe was a cheap sheetmetal heap of junk , I did about a hundred slimlines and the proceeds from sales allowed me to move up a little in gear , but the camlock went over to the wood lathe no problem  heres a picture of the rest I made ,and my first pen just starting to turn from square . A pretty straight forward and effective project . You may find you need a short tool rest to get in close to your centres if you turn that way . Cheers ~ John ,however you do it enjoy and have fun .:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

Why not just buy an MT3 dead center . It's not like it's an expensive part , $7.15 from Little machine shop . I think an MT adapter would cost almost as much . http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1188&category=


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 11, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Why not just buy an MT3 dead center . It's not like it's an expensive part , $7.15 from Little machine shop . I think an MT adapter would cost almost as much . http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1188&category=


 
That's good for turning between centers and I do just that when I turn between centers BUT you need the adapter if you are going to use a pen mandrel OR you could always just chuck up a mandrel in your 3 jaw chuck I done that also BUT that is a good & fast way to bust your knuckles :doctor:.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

The OP was asking about a using MT1 or MT2 for turning between centers and as I said it's almost as cheap to buy a MT3 dead center as it is to buy an adapter .


----------



## Flyboytj (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replys folks. I did order a MT3 to MT2 adaptor and also a
5/8 crown drive center. I plan to turn a tenon on my pen blanks using the crown drive and live center an then put the pen in a collit to drill the center hole. I still have to order the collit set from Little Machine Shop.


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 11, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> The OP was asking about a using MT1 or MT2 for turning between centers and as I said it's almost as cheap to buy a MT3 dead center as it is to buy an adapter .


 
Got ya I was giving more info than needed the wood rest kit gives you a drive center also. But you are correct and if he got it new most of them come I think with a MT3 dead center not sure I was giving other options 

The 7x12s are my baby's there my bread & butter. I just love them they do just about everything I need and more pen turning that is:biggrin:

.


----------



## aggromere (Nov 13, 2010)

My mini metal lathe has a plastic cover that must be down covering the chuck area in order for it to receive power.   I would think this would get in the way of turning between centers if yours has the same plastic cover.


----------

